

Slack confirms $160M funding round at $2.8B valuation - dkasper
http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/16/slack-confirms-160m-funding-round-at-2-8b-valuation/

======
kirinan
In before bubble talk. This is absolutely insane, but I think it shows that
investors have faith in the founding team to execute on their vision. This is
a healthy reminder that companies are all evaluated on how people feel about
them not, not the actual numbers: even publicly traded companies on the stock
market. While I personally wouldn't invest in Slack at a 2.8B valuation, that
doesn't mean other people don't think that they are worth that. Ultimately,
Slack has the ability to execute and become a multi-billion dollar B2B
company: I feel that they aren't that now. Other people disagree.

